# Law School



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2016)

My wife is thinking about attending law school. She's been in the legal field for 15 years and will be wrapping up her Criminal Justice degree in December. Right now it's a choice between UT Law and Saint Mary's but we're trying to weigh the pros and cons from a financial perspective. Any advice?


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 7, 2016)

This month completes my 34th year before the bar,  and I am planning my retirement.   I  know you mentioned  the financial perspective, but you really must consider the issue of stress and time if she plans a private practice.  The law is a jealous mistress.  Public law  is far less demanding than  private practice (I have done both).  

 If she plans to practice in Texas, she needs to look at the local market there. I can hire a new attorney for less than I pay an experienced a paralegal ($50,000) in my home jurisdiction of Utah, or in England (where I have now retired from active practice).     There was an article on the Internet wherein an attorney offered an associate position for something like $10 an hour, and there were multiple applicants. 

If  she is committed to pursuing a particular area of the practice, she would need to look at how that particular field pays.   If she intends to begin her own practice, this is very difficult in today's market. 

 As an attorney, you can have greater control over your life and profession. This has allowed me to pursue my (perhaps overly vigorous) Masonic life.   There is satisfaction in having a practice run the way you wish it to. Of course, if you are in a group practice, you have to compromise on issues, and deal with firm politics.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 7, 2016)

https://www.nopaymba.com/no-pay-mba-investment-calculator/

This is a free download calculator that does a financial calculation of the value of an MBA based on income lost, money invested, estimated increase in income and time to break even.  For me it showed me that I am too close to retirement to justify going back to school full time to get an MBA.  It did suggest taking MOOC courses for the skills.  MOOC courses are not an option for law school, but the full time student aspect of the calculation should apply equally well for any type of degree.


----------



## NY.Light.II (Oct 8, 2016)

One thing to consider is earning potential. I'm currently applying to law schools (including the above you mentioned), and spent some of my life in Texas. UT is the more prestigious and difficult of the two. A JD from UT will have more potential value in Texas and outside of Texas. If she wants to stay in Texas, a JD from St Mary's will go further inside the state than it would in another jurisdiction. It also depends on practice area. If she wants to be, say, a public defender, then St Mary's will be the easier (and cheaper, I think, not sure on the cost difference) option; if she wants to be a corporate attorney (securities, M&A, etc.) then UT may cost more, but will pay itself off and gives her more options if she ever wants to leave Texas.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

